# FAQ 8.7 How do I boot FreeBSD and Linux® using GRUB?



## Melvin Stark (May 4, 2016)

The FAQ page states FreeBSD can be booted with the following:


```
title FreeBSD 9.1
      root (hd0,a)
      kernel /boot/loader
```

However, I receive:


```
error: Can't find command root
error: Can't find command kernel
```

The documentation refers to /boot/grub/menu.lst or /boot/grub/grub.conf. If memory serves, menu.lst refers to an older grub while grub.conf refers to grub 2. Also, it's grub.cfg on my box.

While the suggested entry doesn't work, I can boot FreeBSD with either entry in grub.cfg (FreeBSD is installed on /dev/sda3).


```
menuentry "FreeBSD 10.3" {
set root=(hd0,3)
kfreebsd /boot/loader
}
```


```
menuentry "FreeBSD 10.3" {
set root=(hd0,3)
chainloader +1
}
```

Can anyone boot with the suggested FAQ entry? If not, should the FAQ be changed?


----------



## tobik@ (May 5, 2016)

Melvin Stark said:


> Can anyone boot with the suggested FAQ entry? If not, should the FAQ be changed?


The FAQ should be updated, because it's for GRUB 1 which nobody is using anymore AFAIK.

Regarding booting FreeBSD with GRUB 2 also see https://srobb.net/grub2.html from scottro.


----------

